
Airflow: Why is nothing working? - giacaglia
https://medium.com/bluecore-engineering/airflow-why-is-nothing-working-f705eb6b7b04
======
mattbillenstein
I've had issues with deadlocks in airflow as well -- and it's hard to know
this is happening without looking at the scheduler log. I eventually hooked up
airflow's logging to rollbar so I'd know this was going on at all.

I love the telemetry you get in Airflow's ui, but I don't like the complexity
of the scheduler and database-backed backend. Luigi is superior here imho
using just a filesystem for managing state.

